
Aluminium in vaccines may cause autism - smn1234
http://dailymail.co.uk/health/article-5133049/Aluminium-vaccines-cause-autism.html
======
SQL2219
The aluminium content of brain tissue in autism was consistently high. The
mean (standard deviation) aluminium content across all 5 individuals for each
lobe were 3.82(5.42), 2.30(2.00), 2.79(4.05) and 3.82(5.17) μg/g dry wt. for
the occipital, frontal, temporal and parietal lobes respectively. These are
some of the highest values for aluminium in human brain tissue yet recorded

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0946672X17...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0946672X17308763)

~~~
chrisbennet
From a different study: “PubMed Sept 5, 2017 “RETRACTED: Subcutaneous
injections of aluminum at vaccine adjuvant levels activate innate immune genes
in mouse brain that are homologous with biomarkers of autism.“
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28923356](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28923356)

------
chrisbennet
3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819378)

------
lawlessone
"DailyMail"

